# Noosa - Saturday 8th July



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

G'day all,

I will be heading out to Noosa on Saturday afternoon for a dusk attack on the river if anyone is interested. Please PM or Email me.

I will be launching from Gympie Road around 3.30pm for a bit of a paddle and them some serious fishing. I will be targeting Tailor, Flathead, large Bream etc inside the river.

See you there.


----------

